# Stupid question on expiry dates



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

I know this is a stupid question but I still had to ask... I have a chicken in the fridge that has an expiry date of the 8th. It smells fine and I'd probably eat it myself. My fridge is kept real cold. What is the rule about meat for our dogs when it comes to expiry dates? 

I would not feed Jake anything I wouldn't eat so its not really a problem I have but was curious about the date on human consumption vs. our dogs. I think I already know the answer but thought I'd ask.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed past sale date meat all the time. As long as it isn't nasty, nasty, the dogs love it!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thats a tough one, i would not eat it because i would most likely get ill. Dogs on the other hand seem to beable to eat garbage and be okay...still though i would just throw it out!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Just gave my three hamburger that was 2 days past the "sell by date", didn't see an expiration on it. It was probably fine for us to eat, but I'm picky, I'd bet the chicken is ok too.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the expiry date is a "sell by date". it doesn't mean the food
expires on that date. lol.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Healthy dogs can safely eat spoiled meat. If you can stand to have it in your house, your dog can eat it.

David Winners


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> the expiry date is a "sell by date". it doesn't mean the food
> expires on that date. lol.


Meat sold here has the packed on date and the best before date. The expiry date I was talking about was the best before, after that I assume it's expired.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If I can stand the smell I will feed it to my dogs.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

David Winners said:


> Healthy dogs can safely eat spoiled meat. If you can stand to have it in your house, your dog can eat it.
> 
> David Winners


Guilty! 

lol Gus goes crazy if it has abit of a turned smell to it. Loves to hide the odd piece somewhere in the yard for a couple days just to ferment. He has never been ill.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I fed some chicken the other day that was rank....the dogs handled it just fine.
It smelled worse than the tripe that was blended into the meal.


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you all for the replies. I figured it was fine, this didn't even smell bad and I would have eaten it myself but I got thinking and wondering what the rule was on dates. I'm new to feeding raw.


----------

